# Transfer Data from Excel to iSeries



## jonam25 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi All,

I want to export data from Excel 2007 worksheet to i Series. 

Can I build an ODBC connection? Is there an option for creating a macro which will FTP data to iSeries server? Please advise.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Oct 28, 2011)

Sorry if I sound ignorant but what is i Series?
Is that Oracle, as in 9i etc?

If that's the case you can use a few approaches. For one-off imports you can use Toad to import spreadsheets. It's similar to the import wizards for other databases. If you will be doing it regularly you can run ADO code from Excel and push the data to Oracle.

Denis


----------



## jonam25 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Denis..

ISeries is AS400 which has DB2/400 database. As I need to do it regularly, I would like to use ADO connection. 

I would appreciate if there is any code available for the same.


----------



## Derek Brown (Oct 28, 2011)

A couple of years ago the company for which I work took on an application that runs on an iSeries mid-range system and I wanted to create a Data Warehouse that could use that data. (A brief description of my Data Warehouse can be seen in post #6 at http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=504537)

I only needed 'read' access for linking to Microsoft Access/Excel so do not have any experience of transferring data *to* the iSeries.

I could only find one book to help me but I did consider the price to be rather high. It contains some VBA but the book was very useful and informative. The book details (and a 'look inside' option - you will be able to see the Table of Contents and Index) can be seen at:
http://www.amazon.com/i5-Microsoft-...0573/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1319845208&sr=8-3


----------

